# Naddie has braids : )



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I usually have two ponies on Naddie but since her topknot is long now, I thought I'd give her a little break from the bands on top and did braids. 
Though her expression doesn't show she is pleased ( it never does for the camera! ) she seems much more comfortable! She doesn't rub her head , and the hair doesn't get matted either!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

That is so cute! She just looks adorable.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Those are very cute!! I sooo wish Izzy didn't rub her head when I put her hair up. But she does and sometimes it lasts all day and sometimes it only lasts a few minutes, LOL. Beautiful Naddie, looking like a princess with her hair in braids.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Naddie, you look fabulous!!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, cute! Might have to give it a try. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Naddie looks so cute in her braids!! I've nervier tried that, but I really like it


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

So cute!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

soooooo cute:wub: Naddie you look precious:wub:
I often put braids on Matilda, usually just one in her topknot


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow Little Girls Have Great Hair. Those are so Nice. *
*So Many things you can do. Looks adorable.*
*Nickee**


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I truthfully prefer her looks with the ponies because her ears kind of lay 'low' on her head and the ponies perk them up LOL . However, I found the braids don't put any 'tension' on her head and she doesn't bother them at all and yet it keeps the hair 'controlled'. 
The bands on the bows are only the as-is loop... no twists to them and they seem to stay on fine. Guess the 'Vs' of the braid help keep them in place.

BTW this photo was after putting braids/bows two days before! With the ponies I have to brush out every day or terrible matting happens!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Talent! I like braids a lot. I like ponytails too, but braids look so nice, especially when they are done so well.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She looks fabulous!


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

I think it looks adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

very cute!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love the braids!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Terry -- Naddie looks soooooooooooooooooooo cute in the braids. She's like Lacie when it comes to having her picture taken. She never wants to give you her "cute" expressions.

When I was showing the Lhasas, I used to keep their topknot hair in braids most of the time. Less breakage on the hair and a lot less rubbing.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Naddie looks adorable...I love the braids!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Very cute, Terry! I may try that with Eva..:wub:


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I love that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's pretty cute with those braids.:wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

They look so cute 

I always found Grace matted more with braids... interesting her hair doesn't, and keeps for a few days


----------

